# ISO the straight story on turmeric health benefits



## Chico Buller (Sep 24, 2008)

Over the past few months I have given special attention to health issues that may involve my wife.  She has has recurring thyroid problems and is now scheduled for a biopsy.

Unable to sleep, I listened to "Coast to Coast" last night and caught a brief dicussion on tumeric.

While I will agree in principle that food and some food combinations can prevent certain conditions, I always remain skeptical on some claims.

However a google this morning did underline that tumeric may indeed have some benefits.  A quick "search" feature here didn't tell me much.

Have you heard these claims?  Is there an opinion?


----------



## Mama (Sep 24, 2008)

My husband is a truck driver who drives at night and heard the same Coast to Coast you are referring to.  He asked me to do some checking on it.  I haven't had the chance to yet but I had heard of this a long time ago.  Don't know how much truth there is to it yet.  I'm glad you posted this...maybe some of our more knowledgeable friends on DC will be able to enlighten us a bit!


----------



## Chico Buller (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response.

Most people are quite surprised that I can sharpen and yet have little if any knowledge of food and their combinations.

But I must be honest.  I only reason I gave any credence to the claims was a book written by Marilu Henner.  I would have quickly dismissed even that work as "just another diet book," however numerous people stated that in the correct combinations, food has a great impact on overall health.

(I'm eagerly awaiting the "bacon cheeseburger for weight lifting" treatise.)

Also, it looks like the concerns of diet and nutrition are now going to be a major, daily concern for my wife's health.  She's being a brick, God love her.  She even told me last night that if her thyroid is removed completely she can have all of the pecan pie she wants.

At the end of the day, I'd like to know some truth and a scientific position.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 24, 2008)

Chico:

I seldom give much credence to health books written by over the hill TV Stars.

I did a search on Heaslth Benefists of Turmeric and found quite a bit.


----------



## Chico Buller (Sep 24, 2008)

Andy, thanks for your time.

I did a search this morning on ask.com, and I thought the info was generic and full of disclaimers.  I shall research the info you gave me and see if I can come up with something useful.

The reason I mentioned the Henner book is that I've seen her interviews.  You can tell who is a salesman and who is concerned once in a while on how they describe their career.  I got the impression she had been sick, or unhealthy.  I don't think she needs the money.


----------

